# DSL Geschwindigkeit ermitteln



## MAGIo (10. Jun 2011)

Ich mache das momentan mit Soap-Stone indem ich eine Client und Serververbindung aufbaue. Das ist als RAW Messung nur manchmal recht ungenau, auch wenn ich nicht verstehe weshalb. Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich sonst noch und hat auch jemand praktische Beispiele zu einem Bandbreitencheck?


----------



## Marcinek (11. Jun 2011)

Du Downloadest eine 10 MB datei und misst wielange du dafür brauchst.

Rechnest es in kb/s um.:autsch:


----------



## MAGIo (11. Jun 2011)

das wäre natürlich die einfachste Methode. Aber eine 10MB Datei legt ja schon zuviel lahm, wenn das Netz in Benutzung ist...


----------



## Marcinek (11. Jun 2011)

Wieso ist die Geschwindigkeit relevant, wenn man nicht vor hat so große Datenmengen runterzuladen?


----------



## thewulf00 (22. Jun 2011)

Wenn das Netz in Benutzung ist, kriegst Du keinesfalls raus, wie schnell es ist.
Und je größer die Datei, die Du runter- oder hochlädst, ist, desto zuverlässiger ist die Aussage.


----------



## Peter75 (27. Feb 2012)

Dafür gibt es doch auch "Testseiten", die dir deine Verbindung anzeigen?


----------



## tuxedo (28. Feb 2012)

MAGIo hat gesagt.:


> das wäre natürlich die einfachste Methode. Aber eine 10MB Datei legt ja schon zuviel lahm, wenn das Netz in Benutzung ist...



Das Netz ist IMMER in Benutzung. Vielleicht nicht das lokale Netz bis zum Router, aber spätestens nach dem Router ist immer Traffik vorhanden den du nicht beeinflussen kannst und der dir deine Messung verfälschen kann. Von daher: All diese Tests sind gelinde gesagt Mist. Sie spiegeln nur eine Momentaufnahme wieder und können nicht immer und schon gar nicht zuverlässig die DSL Geschwindigkeit ermitteln. 
Das präziseste wäre zu schauen, auf welche Geschwindigkeit sich das DSL-Modem mit dem DSLAM der "Vermittlungssstelle" geeinigt hat. Dann weiß man wie schnell die eigene DSL-Verbindung ist. Aber was hat man davon wenn noch viele andere variable Faktoren mit in die Suppe spucken (Verfügbare Bandbreite der Vermittlungsstelle, noch verfügbare Kapazitäten auf diversen Routern, noch verfügbare Up/Download-Kapazität des Testservers, ....) ?

Ergo: DSL Geschwindigkeit ermitteln ist Käse. 
Das einzige was sich ermitteln lässt ist "Wie schnell kann man in diesem Moment eine File mit Größe X von einem Server runterladen bzw. hochladen". Aber wenige Augenblicke später ist diese Aussage schon nichtmehr unbedingt gültig...

Fazit: Alles augenwischerei für Computerbildleser ...

- Alex


----------



## homer65 (28. Feb 2012)

Peter75 hat gesagt.:


> Dafür gibt es doch auch "Testseiten", die dir deine Verbindung anzeigen?



Oder auch:
DSL Speed-Test: Upload und Download Geschwindigkeit bei DSL testen


----------



## maki (28. Feb 2012)

Der beste & genaueste Weg ist imho sich Knoppix von einem dt. Server per BitTorrent Client (Transmission für Linux, µTorrent für Windows) runterzuladen.

Damit bekommt man das Maximum raus.


----------

